# Can't Wait!! Hersham Reptile Centre



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I was in Surrey Pet Supplies this afternoon and thought I might get a sneak peek of the new Reptile Centre which opens this Saturday.

Sadly, I wasn't allowed in but was told that there are about 100 vivariums and lots of different and unusual animals some have even arrived today!

I can't wait to have a look around, I guess I'll have to wait til Saturday!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> I was in Surrey Pet Supplies this afternoon and thought I might get a sneak peek of the new Reptile Centre which opens this Saturday.
> 
> Sadly, I wasn't allowed in but was told that there are about 100 vivariums and lots of different and unusual animals some have even arrived today!
> 
> I can't wait to have a look around, I guess I'll have to wait til Saturday!


Not long till Saturday
Still more animals to arrive plus our 9ft Vivs going in tomorrow.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you to everyone that came along today to our opening of our new reptile display centre.
I hope everyone liked what they saw
Looking forward to adding more reps in the coming weeks so watch this space.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I was at the opening of the new centre and it was great. Lots of lovely animals, setups and knowledgable staff. The variety of animals is huge and all nicely presented. Well worth a trip to see.


----------



## saracen (Oct 13, 2011)

Just come from the Surrey PS website, you have some very interesting livestock [Boa's & Pythons] for sale :2thumb: like many others, I'll be watching with much interest & wish you all the very best ::no1:

kindest Saracen


----------

